# tikona in west delhi services ?



## acepro71 (Apr 28, 2015)

i am currently using mtnl 512 kbps plan and i pay around 700 ₹ to 800 ₹ depending on calls made via landline ... 

tikona plan look good especially 4 mpbs *30 gb fup* after that 512 kbps  so any one in west delhi using there services ? 

is customer care support good enough ? also what is the final balance you need to pay with taxes per month ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 28, 2015)

Even I was considering tikona, but they have **** reviews all over the web: 

Tikona Broadband â€¢ India Broadband Forum


----------



## himanshu_game (Apr 28, 2015)

Don't even consider tikona, they are the worst. I got tikona connection ~1 year ago for Rs 3000 (advance payment for the next 3 months) but it never worked properly. It worked 5-8% of the time and that too with sub par speeds.


----------



## acepro71 (Apr 29, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Don't even consider tikona, they are the worst. I got tikona connection ~1 year ago for Rs 3000 (advance payment for the next 3 months) but it never worked properly. It worked 5-8% of the time and that too with sub par speeds.



thanks for letting me know but now the question is are there any alternatives ?

- - - Updated - - -



cute.bandar said:


> Even I was considering tikona, but they have **** reviews all over the web:
> 
> Tikona Broadband â€¢ India Broadband Forum





thanks D: didn't thought it was this bad


----------



## himanshu_game (Apr 30, 2015)

acepro71 said:


> thanks for letting me know but now the question is are there any alternatives ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I am also looking for a decent internet connection with 3-4 mbps download speed and atleast 2 mbps upload speed with respectable FUP or Unlimited. But there are no such plans in Delhi atleast for reasonable amount of money. Currently i am using MTNL Freedom 800 plan and its okish.


----------

